# Modern Arnis uniforms



## Stan

I wonder how most of us are dressed when practicing Modern Arnis.  Does your school have a uniform?  If so, how much is "uniformity" enforced?  I know MODERN Arnis is much less traditional than many arts, especially Japanese arts like Aikido.  In most Aikido classes, including the one I'm in, all students must wear white (and only white, with maybe a small shoulder patch) dogi with hakama based on rank.  And they wear this every time they step on the mat, no matter how "informal" the training session.  No aikido in a t-shirt and shorts!

The school where I practice Arnis uses black martial arts pants with the red stripes down the leg, and a t-shirt (encouraged to be black).  Some of us have the short black-with-red-stripes top to go along with the pants, though this is optional, and not always worn.  Belts are usually worn in class.

I assume this would put the place I go about mid-way in terms of uniform strictness between those who train in street-clothes or workout clothes and those who have a uniform that must be worn by everyone all the time.  

We've seen pictures from the 70's of Modern Arnisadors wearing red pants with a white t-shirt.  Now the red-striped black pants seem much more common.  From pictures I've seen recently of Arnisadors in the Philipines, many wear the inverse- a red pants and jacket with black stripes.


Also, I was wondering about the origin of this "uniform".  Does anyone have any idea if the "karate" pants and short jacket with shorter sleeves is traditionally Filipino?  

I'm assuming that the uniform was adopted after Japanese dogi to give the impression of a "legitimate" martial art while still maintaining a distinctively Filipino flavor.


----------



## Carol

My school teaches more DTS Kali than it does Modern Arnis.  As such, there are a lot of uniform differences between us and schools that teach a more strict Modern Arnis curriculum.  

We don't require uniforms, and don't issue belt ranks.    A school T-shirt is preferred, athletic pants of some sort (preferably in a dark color) are preferred, socks and/or shoes are required (no bare feet at any time).


----------



## Stan

Carol,
I think that footwear vs. barefoot usually comes down to whether one practices on a mat.  In your style, are there few throws and little groundfighting?  In Modern Arnis, we're going to the ground about 15-20% of the time.  Thus we use a mat.  Thus no shoes.  

I'm sure some Modern Arnis people do use footwear though.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Red Pants and White T-Shirt with school logo on the back. 

Just like GM Remy taught back in the PI, and ans also in his first books as he was pictured. 

But in the US, the Black and Red stripes are pretty common as are all black as well.


----------



## Carol

Stan said:


> Carol,
> I think that footwear vs. barefoot usually comes down to whether one practices on a mat.


 
Our Guros say that for cleanliness reasons, they require that we are not barefoot and do not wear outside (street) shoes.  Socks alone are fine.  Martial Arts shoes are fine.  Bare skin or street shoes are verboten.  We do practice on a mat.  



> In your style, are there few throws and little groundfighting? In Modern Arnis, we're going to the ground about 15-20% of the time. Thus we use a mat. Thus no shoes.
> 
> I'm sure some Modern Arnis people do use footwear though.


 
Interesting to hear how your class is taught.  Its cool to hear how other schools do things.  

For us, the proportion of groundwork depends on how the class is structured.  In our Kali-Arnis-Escrima class, we work groundwork in cycle of principles we teach throughout the year.

In our Silat class, we spend a lot of time close to the ground.    Harimau Silat is said to be inspired by how tigers fight.  (Harimau means tiger.)  A deep stance in most other styles is a mid stance in Harimau.   Every application in Harimau involves some sort of ground principle...often a takedown, and typically an immobilization of the attacker.

In our open class, we teach a bit of all styles.  So, at least where we are, we toss each other about a good bit.


----------



## Tarot

We have a mat so no shoes at any point.  Dress code is very relaxed and students can wear whatever they like as long as it's appropriate.  Meaning not showing up in revealing clothes and things like that.  I have the MA uniform with black pants and the jacket.  I wear the pants to train but the jacket for more formal things like demos.  I wear whatever tee-shirt for training.  I like being a bit comical so I like to wear shirts that have funny sayings on them.  For instance one of my favorite shirts has a little squirrel on it holding a big stick with the caption, "Protect Your Nuts".  

No belts in class which I love.  I really appreciate that our school isn't super strict and stuffy when it comes to training.  We are all there to have a good time and I love how our classes are structured.


----------



## stickarts

We keep it pretty informal.
For a test I will wear black Gi pants, belt, black top w/ red trim.


----------



## Mono

At DAV (German Arnis Federation) we use the Following Uniform(s):

*For Student Level (5.-1. Klase):*
Red Pants with Black Stripes and White T Shirt with DAV Logo (and evt. School-Logo) and Belt according to Rank

*Lakan / Dayang*
Same as Above with the following options:
A Black "DAV-Blackbelt" T-Shirt may be worn instead of the white.
A Bolero Jacket (in Red with Black Stripes) may also be worn by all Lakan/Dayang Levels.
All Lakan/Dayang Ranks wear a Black Belt with Red Rim

*Master and up (6th Dan & up)*
Same as Lakan - May also choose to wear Black Uniform with Red Stripes (Pants/Bolero)

On official Occasions we are pretty strict about wearing Uniforms (Seminars, Belt-Testings etc.) - how each Club or School handles it during regular Training is very individual - but in most of them wear this type of uniform for regular Training as well.

About the History and developement of Unifroms you might also want to refer to the Interview with Master Lisondra wich can be found at:

http://www.worldbromodernarnis.com/Research/lisondra_interview.htm

Yours,
Mono

www.modern-arnis.de


----------



## Dieter

The traditinal way, as GM Remy designed the uniform was red pants and the white T-shirt with the logo of the association and a belt with the knot on the right side.
The uniform was designed in respect of the Katipuneros. Those were the freedom fighters of the Katipinan, which was the resistance movement in the late 18th and early 19th century, who fought agains the spanish and later also against the american toops.
I have attached a picture of 2 katipuneros, the right one in the uniform.
You see, that they wear a bolo or machete at the left side of the body, usually opposite to the main hand, so you can draw the blade with your better hand. You can see it on the ppicture, that the left person is drawing the blade.
The belt knot on the right hip represents the machete of the katipuneros, and that it is on the right and not on the left hip shows, that the founder of Modern Arnis, GM Remy Presas, was lefthanded. He would wear the bolo on the right hip, to be able to draw it with his main hand, the left hand. This is, why the belt knot is placed on the right hip.

Later in the US, GM Remy did not push the uniform concept in his Modern Arnis, it was not really important to him, if his students or he himself wore uniform. Later the black pants became more popular in the US than the red ones.
In the Philippines red is for student levels, black for black belt levels. 
This can vary from organisation to organisation though.


I hope this helps.

Regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
Datu and Senior Master of Modern Arnis


----------



## Cthulhu

Carol Kaur said:


> Our Guros say that for cleanliness reasons, they require that we are not barefoot and do not wear outside (street) shoes.  Socks alone are fine.  Martial Arts shoes are fine.  Bare skin or street shoes are verboten.  We do practice on a mat.
> 
> <little snip>



We wear shoes primarily because an ejected stick or aluminum trainer to the foot sucks.

Though my instructors wore the red w/ black trim Modern Arnis uniforms when they tested with Datu Inocalla, we don't wear them for training.  Just comfortable clothes, and a club t-shirt if you've got one.

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu

I goofed that up.  The uniforms were black with red trim.

Cthulhu





Cthulhu said:


> We wear shoes primarily because an ejected stick or aluminum trainer to the foot sucks.
> 
> Though my instructors wore the red w/ black trim Modern Arnis uniforms when they tested with Datu Inocalla, we don't wear them for training. Just comfortable clothes, and a club t-shirt if you've got one.
> 
> Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons

Dieter said:


> The traditinal way, as GM Remy designed the uniform was red pants and the white T-shirt with the logo of the association and a belt with the knot on the right side.
> The uniform was designed in respect of the Katipuneros. Those were the freedom fighters of the Katipinan, which was the resistance movement in the late 18th and early 19th century, who fought agains the spanish and later also against the american toops.
> I have attached a picture of 2 katipuneros, the right one in the uniform.
> You see, that they wear a bolo or machete at the left side of the body, usually opposite to the main hand, so you can draw the blade with your better hand. You can see it on the ppicture, that the left person is drawing the blade.
> The belt knot on the right hip represents the machete of the katipuneros, and that it is on the right and not on the left hip shows, that the founder of Modern Arnis, GM Remy Presas, was lefthanded. He would wear the bolo on the right hip, to be able to draw it with his main hand, the left hand. This is, why the belt knot is placed on the right hip.
> 
> Later in the US, GM Remy did not push the uniform concept in his Modern Arnis, it was not really important to him, if his students or he himself wore uniform. Later the black pants became more popular in the US than the red ones.
> In the Philippines red is for student levels, black for black belt levels.
> This can vary from organisation to organisation though.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Regards from Germany
> 
> 
> Dieter Knüttel
> Datu and Senior Master of Modern Arnis


 

Dieter,

In my discussions on the Knot and location, it was the right side, not to represent a weapon, but to be on the opposite side of where you would carry a weapon most likely as as not to cause any interferrence. If you have black belt or higher rank you could wear it in the middle to designate that either side couldbe carrying a weapon and that it shoudl no longer matter. 

Either way, good information you have provided.


----------



## Dieter

Hi Rich,

I asked GM Remy specificly about the position of the knot and the uniform and that were the answer I got from him.
I have never seen a him or another black belt of Modern Arnis in the Philippines wearing the knot anywhere else but on the right hip.

Regards

Dieter


----------



## kailat

with my group much like most Kali players we don't much wear anything other than shorts and a tshirt or most of us wear BDU pants and School t shirt for training.. we always wear shoes be it inside we wear wrestling shoes, outside is street shoes or tacboots...seeings how most of those in my group is either LEOs or CO's with the exception of like 2 individuals who transferred from Traditional Karate to become Eskrimador's.

however i do make it a requirement to purchase a uniform.  We all wear the Black modern arnis uniform w/ the red stripe for demo's or seminars or when were at other schools etc...

However recently i've not seen or been able to purchase this uniform.. I guess Century has discontinued carrying them... does anyone else know where one can pick up these uniforms or any other type of FMA uniform?

thanks


----------



## Mark Lynn

kailat said:


> However recently i've not seen or been able to purchase this uniform.. I guess Century has discontinued carrying them... does anyone else know where one can pick up these uniforms or any other type of FMA uniform?
> 
> thanks


 
Just this past week I saw in a martial art store a pair of KI (brand) black pants with a solid red stripe down the side.  I enquired about them and was told that you can order them this way.  I don't think they are "Modern Arnis" pants per say.  But they seemed close enough for me.

Dieter 
Where do you get the red uniforms?

Mark


----------



## chris arena

Well,

Personally I always wanted a big black CAPE! You know, like the one worn by my favorite western movie star "Whip Lasheroo"! Maybe a fancy gold braided cloth tie about the neck. No big hood or anything gothic!. However, maybe some good handholds at the edges to we could hold the cape and run, you know, with the cape flowing behind us.  Very exciting!

Stunning yet understated. Logos, your choice but not to garish!!

Chris A


----------



## K Williams

Uniforms with stripes can be custom ordered through Century.

http://www.centuryma.com




The Boar Man said:


> Just this past week I saw in a martial art store a pair of KI (brand) black pants with a solid red stripe down the side. I enquired about them and was told that you can order them this way. I don't think they are "Modern Arnis" pants per say. But they seemed close enough for me.
> 
> Dieter
> Where do you get the red uniforms?
> 
> Mark


----------



## Dieter

The Boar Man said:


> Dieter
> Where do you get the red uniforms?
> 
> Mark



Hi Mark,

well, we, rte DAV, order the red pants in numbers of several hundrets from a martial arts distributor, who makes the for us.
Then we sell it to our students. This is one way of income for our organisation, to sponsor seminars with masters from the Philippines for example.
The boleros every berson has to take care for themselve. So we have a sample for a tailor, how he can make it, but everybody takes care fro hmself.
We used to have the tissue for it.
We are now thinking, to order the boleros from the Philippines.


Regards


Dieter


----------

